# How much did you pay for your Petricola?



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

My local LFS has Petricolas for $30 a piece. They only had 3, about an inch long each.

Id like to get 2-3 for my cichlid tank but I can't afford that price not to mention this is my first tank. 

They were really the only catfish that I wanted, mainly because it seemed that they are a little more active than other catfish. They were always swimming while it seemed like all the other I saw were mostly motionless, just sitting there. 

I really liked how they swam too, like little sharks.

Anyone know of a place online were I could find them cheaper? Or do you think tha price is a little high and I should check other fish shops?

thanks


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I love petricolas too and thats the very reason I dont have any as well. I cant afford what fish stores are asking for them. MalawianPro may have some for sale - send him a PM..


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Tank raised Petricolas go for about $5 each at 1" here in Chicago. That is direct from the breeder. Full grown are about $30 (That's a 3 year old fish - about 3") Proven breeders used to be about $50 each...but they can be bought locally for about $30 each now. Prices varie around the country, but they are readily available here!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's a breeding pair in Green Bay, Wisconsin. But I don't think they'll ship. You can ask. http://208.186.130.50/gcca.net/classifieds_full/classifieds.php?a=2&b=2797


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

17 breeders for $300 in Naperville, Illinois. This one is definetely pick up only! http://208.186.130.50/gcca.net/classifieds_full/classifieds.php?a=2&b=3051


----------

